# Road's End Cemetery 2012



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Well a little late but here are some pics of our efforts for 2012. Sandy was a pain in the butt, but not as much as for some of you other folks. We took the cemetery down and put it back up once because of the wind. Other than that we built as usual. Glad we weren't still using canopies. At least we didn't have to worry about wtting the corn and straw down to reduce fire hazard...

On to the show..


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Some more:


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

A few more:








The hallways were pitch black but this is what the TOTers had to contend with:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm totally in love with your blucky band and your shelving full of creepy bric-a-brac:jol:


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Great pics Mark! It all came together so nicely! The "fat lady" character is hilarious, and all the great little details you put into each area made it really fun. Having seen this during the construction phase, I can say that the amount of work that goes into this haunt is amazing and it is a lot bigger than it appears. Excellent job friend! Here's to a "drier" 2013!


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

RoxyBlue said:


> I'm totally in love with your blucky band and your shelving full of creepy bric-a-brac:jol:


Thanks Roxy! The "blucky-band" has somehow become an unplanned photo-op for our haunt. I saw so many people crowding in behind them to have their picture taken.



jdubbya said:


> Great pics Mark! It all came together so nicely! The "fat lady" character is hilarious, and all the great little details you put into each area made it really fun. Having seen this during the construction phase, I can say that the amount of work that goes into this haunt is amazing and it is a lot bigger than it appears. Excellent job friend! Here's to a "drier" 2013!


Thank you Jerry. You know the struggles we both had this year and I have to say that if not for your inspiration and enthusiasm I'm not sure Road's End would have made it so far this year. I hope to get the video to your son for some editing! Thanks again!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Very impressive. I like the use of lighting, especially the red. I would have been one wanting a photo with your skellie band!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Thats a lot work there. Looks great. How did you do all those corn stalks?


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Hairazor said:


> Very impressive. I like the use of lighting, especially the red. I would have been one wanting a photo with your skellie band!


Thanks! The red corn makes a great backdrop and hides the house. There's always next year for a photo! Stop by!



Bone Dancer said:


> Thats a lot work there. Looks great. How did you do all those corn stalks?


One of my partners in this haunted venture is a farmer. He brings in around 150 bales of straw and 3 pickup truck loads of cornstalks. We set up the maze using the straw bales as walls (2 high) and then tuck the corn in between the bailing twine to hold it in place. Instant corn maze. The nice thing is that it is modular because of the bales so we can switch the layout around from year to year!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

fantastic job... as always. 
...jealous of your corn maze... Have always wanted one.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Stellar, as usual! I loved the fat lady sooo much, she is a total hoot. The blucky band is very creative too. Nice work.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

You always do such a great job with your lighting! The entire set up looks awesome!


----------



## The Rotten Pumpkin (Mar 28, 2010)

Lewlew-

Looks amazing! I was going through a bunch of old pictures on my computer and I found a picture I had saved of your haunt like 3 or 4 years ago as inspiration for my haunt!

I really love the style you use with the cornfield and the shack; it's not really something you see a lot of in the realm of home haunting, but it looks absolutely incredible.

Again, great job!

-Collin


----------



## ScareRookie (Aug 1, 2008)

*Impressive*

I just have to say, that is really impressive. I can see the amount of work that is put into your haunt. It was worth it, really nice.


----------

